# Finding a breeder in Dallas Fort Worth Area



## MustangGirL393 (Jan 24, 2013)

I wasn't really sure which section of the forum to post on, I have sooo many questions. But I decided to start here. I have been a dog owner for over 12 years now. I have a black lab who is 10 & 2 Chihuahuas that are getting older as well. In the past I had a husky/austrailian shepard mix that we adopted from the shelter. I've had experience with many different breeds. I've always been drawn to German Shepherds. I have no knowledge of pedigrees or bloodlines or anything like that. We want to find a good breeder somewhere around here who is knowledgeable about the breed & actually cares about their puppies. I have read about the hip/knee issues so evidently we need to find someone who gives some type of health gurantee. My husband works nights so I do want the dog to be protective, just not aggressive towards guests or us. It will mostly be an indoor companion. My hubby likes to go jogging & there are many trails in our neighborhood for him to walk the dog on. Is it true that male dogs are more protective of females & female dogs bond better with males? I really want a female dog, but I've heard that old wise tale & didn't know if it had any validity to it. We are hoping to find one that is black/tan or red/tan. I was told that the colors termed blue, liver, & white have genetic issues. Not sure if that's true. I know it's really hard to tell what kind of markings they will have as puppies because they change a lot as they grow. Is the "blanket" I read about the amount of black that is over the dog? I'm sorry if I sound ignorant, I've just been doing a lot of reading & there were many things I didn't understand about this particular breed. We have done all the training ourselves with our other dogs but plan to take this one to obdience training & perhaps protective if it's available. Also, I see a very wide range of pricing for these puppies. Is there any reasonable range we should expect? We don't want to get ripped off but we also don't want to just go for the cheapest puppy & end up with a dog who has temperment issues or even worse, health problems. We live here in Fort Worth Texas, so if anyone knows of a good breeder around here or can answer any of the many questions I just threw out there, please reply. Thanks for your time! aw:


----------



## MustangGirL393 (Jan 24, 2013)

Anyone? Would this post be more likely to get answered in another area of the forum or should I just be patient? Please help!


----------



## KB007 (Aug 27, 2003)

People will reply, be patient - you are in the right area! Have you decided on American lines or German? And if German, Show line or Working? Also, are you willing to have it shipped or want to be able to drive and visit? 

Browse the threads here and look at various breeders no matter what their location - this will give you an idea of what is out there and what the differences are.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

what's the time frame for bringing your pup home? you want
a female. what color? going to classes is a very good idea.
discuss with the breeder your plans for your pup/dog. discuss
the type of training you're interested in. keep researching and don't
rush into buying a pup. don't worry, that special pup is always out
there waiting for you. good luck.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

It is a little hard to read your post with no spaces.... or maybe I am just getting older???_

I wasn't really sure which section of the forum to post on, I have sooo many questions. But I decided to start here. I have been a dog owner for over 12 years now. I have a black lab who is 10 & 2 Chihuahuas that are getting older as well. In the past I had a husky/austrailian shepard mix that we adopted from the shelter. I've had experience with many different breeds. I've always been drawn to German Shepherds. I have no knowledge of pedigrees or bloodlines or anything like that. We want to find a good breeder somewhere around here who is knowledgeable about the breed & actually cares about their puppies. I have read about the hip/knee issues so evidently we need to find someone who gives some type of health gurantee. 

_If health is important, find someone who health checks their dogs. You can verify if a dog has a passing grade through the Orthopedic Foundation for Animals at offa.org. Hips and elbows are a requirement for me. Having said that.... there are no guarantees. If you find a breeder with repeat litters or several generations of their own, that may up your chances._

My husband works nights so I do want the dog to be protective, just not aggressive towards guests or us. It will mostly be an indoor companion. My hubby likes to go jogging & there are many trails in our neighborhood for him to walk the dog on. Is it true that male dogs are more protective of females & female dogs bond better with males? I really want a female dog, but I've heard that old wise tale & didn't know if it had any validity to it. 

_Lots of differing opinions on that. _

We are hoping to find one that is black/tan or red/tan. I was told that the colors termed blue, liver, & white have genetic issues. Not sure if that's true. 

_Not necessarily. Some of the breeders of white GSDs do heavy health screening._

I know it's really hard to tell what kind of markings they will have as puppies because they change a lot as they grow. Is the "blanket" I read about the amount of black that is over the dog? I'm sorry if I sound ignorant, I've just been doing a lot of reading & there were many things I didn't understand about this particular breed. 

_Most breeders with experience and a knowledge of pedigrees will be able to tell you what the puppy will look like as adult. Although even experienced people can be wrong.... so again no guarantees._

We have done all the training ourselves with our other dogs but plan to take this one to obdience training & perhaps protective if it's available. 

_Just make sure to find a good, experienced and reputable trainer. Particularly for protection work.
_
Also, I see a very wide range of pricing for these puppies. Is there any reasonable range we should expect? We don't want to get ripped off but we also don't want to just go for the cheapest puppy & end up with a dog who has temperment issues or even worse, health problems. 

_For a working line puppy from titled and health tested parents, $800-$1500 is pretty normal. European Showline dogs I hear are more. Not sure about American Showlines._

We live here in Fort Worth Texas, so if anyone knows of a good breeder around here or can answer any of the many questions I just threw out there, please reply. 

_Best way is to contact and visit clubs.
germanshepherddog.com
gsdca.org
gsdca-wda.org
and you can find all-breed clubs at akc.org


----------



## San (Mar 22, 2012)

*DFW area....*

Agree with gagsd, please use paragraphs 

Also agree with gagsd, visit some local clubs, look at their GSDs, talk to their handlers, and you will get more information that way. 

There are several GSDs in our dog club, mostly sables, one black/red, I believe they were all purchased from out-of-town breeders. Sorry, I can't give you any suggestions on breeds in the DFW area. 

If you are truly thinking about doing protection work with your pup, you need to at least visit a few clubs to get a feel for it first. 

There are several clubs in DFW area that train in protection sports (I believe one of them trains only in personal protection). PM me if you want more information


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

I do not know this club well enough to recommend it.... but I have met Randall Hoadley as he judged our last Schutzhund trial, and Lou Jollyman although I think recently moved, has been wonderful and helpful every-time I have contacted her (and she keeps a SUPER site).... DFW Working Dogs


----------



## MustangGirL393 (Jan 24, 2013)

KB007, we really don't know the differences between American & German. Other than obviously where they were originated & born. What are some pros & cons that come to mind for you when discussing which to pick? I would feel terrible shipping such a tiny pup & I'm sure it's pricey, so I think we're leaning towards American. But I would still appreciate your input on the matter. We aren't into showing, working, or breeding for that matter. We're just looking for a nice companion who can go jogging with my husband & keep me company, as my husband works nights & I am often alone during that time. We want our dog to be social, with not only other dogs, but with family/friends, & especially us! I have always been scared of large dogs. I got chased by one as a child & never really got over it. I do want it to be very protective of us though, me in particular. I have some back probs so if we had an intruder or something I'd be a sitting duck lol. During training, is there a way to teach them a command that will help them to know who is friend or foe? Also, does anyone know the truth about what I mentioned earlier? Do females bond closer with men & males closer with women? I'm just curiou & didn't know if that was just an old wise tale. We have a large fenced yard for her to play in & even a covered back porch, but I'd prefer her to be in here with me most of the time. He works a lot so I'll be the primary care giver. I'm definitely concerned about the hip & knee issues & having some kind of health guarantee. As far as driving we'd be willing to drive up to 3 or so hours if we have to. I'd lobe to fond a good breeder in the Dallas/Fort Worth area. I have kidney probs & I don't like using gas station restrooms every 30 minus or so haha. Any idea on what we should anticipate paying? I've seen them anywhere from 500-3500. I am willing to pay enough to get a hopefully healthy pup, with good temperament, & some kind of health guarantee as I mentioned earlier. But we also can't afford the higher end of that price range I specified. We are doing fertility treatments so we're having to budget with a lot of things.

Doggiedad, yes I believe we do want a female. As far as color goes I've read that blue, liver, & some others are a bad choice. I have a black lab & would like to try & find something diff this time. So likely tan/black or red/black. Are there any price differences or is it easier to find one of the 2? Time frame wise we're patient. Probably 6 months, if not more. Like you said, we don't want to rush & end up with the wrong pooch for us. Any questions anyone can answer would be appreciated, along with general advice, or experiences of their own. I tried to look for pics, but didn't see many puppy before/adult after type pictures.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

MustangGirl393 (and I agree that we will be able to read and help you better if you can use paragraphs and hit the 'enter' key more  ) before you call or talk to any breeders you would find it a huge help to go to ---> Welcome to the GSD/FAQ's for the first time owner - German Shepherd Dog Forums click that 

and more specifically --> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/welcome-gsd-faqs-first-time-owner/162231-how-find-puppy.html

With all the horrible health and temperment issues in the breed, we all need to learn all we can before talking to a breeder. Or we'll miss finding a responsible breeder and may end up with a nightmare instead of the pup of our dreams.


----------



## MustangGirL393 (Jan 24, 2013)

Gagsd & San I am thankful for your replies. As for paragraphs, I usalky format my letters a bit better. I just had surgery & am on a lot of meds, plus typing all this on my iPhone so please cut me a break haha!

Thanks for the links Mary, I will definitely check them out. 

San, I would love to know more. I will try to figure out how to PM you. If you don't get anything from me, please PM me & I'll respond.
Thanks y'all!


----------



## MustangGirL393 (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks, Maggie! When I've recovered enough to get out of this bed rest post surgery business, I will definitely check them out.

Please don't fail to keep the info. coming, we'd like to learn as much as possible prior to purchasing our pup!


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

I think the most important thing is to keep in mind is that learning on the internet is great..... But after that you must get out and meet the dogs. I can tell you how awesome my working line dogs are and how easy to live with, but we may not even be in the same book with our definitions.
Good luck in your puppy hunt!


----------



## MustangGirL393 (Jan 24, 2013)

Hubby went to the grocery store so I snuck out of bed & into our office. I'm anxious to get a better look at these links & pics! Keep it coming!


----------



## MustangGirL393 (Jan 24, 2013)

Well, I just learned 1 thing...there are 3 coat lengths....That's why I have noticed so many variations over the years. We would prefer short, as we live in Texas, & when she is outside I would like her to be cooler. Are any of the particular lengths hard to find or is it just a toss up?


----------



## MustangGirL393 (Jan 24, 2013)

As I was reading I apparently reached my 10 limit minute to edit my post. I am also wondering...would Reputable Hobby Breeders or Reputable Experienced Breeders require us to spay our puppy? I have nothing but girl dogs, they are never out front without a leash. We have a large back yard with a well built 6 foot privacy fence, so they can potty quickly, play a bit, & come right back inside. We do not want to breed her, I just don't want to put her through unecessary surgery as I have had 49 surgeries myself. None of my dogs have ever gotten pregnant. In fact none of our neighbors have any male dogs. We just use the little diapers when they are in heat or put them in a tiled room that has a baby gate so they can't get out & we can mop it.

After viewing a lot of pics, I do like the black/red & the black/tan. As for the black blanket that comes down, is there a way to determine as a puppy how far it will go down? I prefer it more on the back, I guess a smaller portion you could say. Some of them have it where it comes all the way down to the legs & we don't like that particular type.


----------



## MustangGirL393 (Jan 24, 2013)

I see a lot that say Pattern 1, 2, 3, & 4. I like the 4 better, some black, but not too much. I believe it's referred to as "average saddle"


----------



## KB007 (Aug 27, 2003)

I _personally_ have not come across any breeders in my own search that required a spay/neuter. Some sell with limited papers, meaning you cant breed and register their offspring - but I am not sure if that also entails a mandatory spay/neuter?


----------



## MustangGirL393 (Jan 24, 2013)

KB007 said:


> I _personally_ have not come across any breeders in my own search that required a spay/neuter. Some sell with limited papers, meaning you cant breed and register their offspring - but I am not sure if that also entails a mandatory spay/neuter?


Ok, thanks! I read a lot regarding breeding/spaying & perhaps I misunderstood. We don't wish to breed her, but I can see why it's an issue that must be addressed.

Also, I know I asked earlier, but never got much of an answer (that I saw at least). And I know this topic is mostly opinion based, but I would like to hear any person who is willing to share theirs. Do male dogs have a stronger bond with female owners? Do female dogs tend to have a stronger bond with male owners?

Also, we like the look of the shortest cost. Most HSD's I've seen out & about fo not seem to have as short of fur as some pics I see online. Is it more difficult to find the short coat?

So, all this being said....would it be difficult to find a red/black or a tan/black, female, short coat, with papers? I wasn't sure if that was a "rare" combination or not lol. 

Also is there an area on the forum to post & do a poll of opinions of our name choices? We have a few we're really struggling with. Thanks again!


----------



## KB007 (Aug 27, 2003)

As far as the gender/bonding issue - you will hear opinions on both sides of this. Look around the board and get people experiences, but here's the thing - that's all they are, other people's experiences. I've only had boys, but have a girl arriving in 2 days. Who knows what the differences will be, and will they exist because of gender or because of other factors? Some people just have their preferences. 

And no, the color combo you want is not rare nor should it be difficult to find. Have you looked at the different lines and decided what is best for you and your family?


----------



## MustangGirL393 (Jan 24, 2013)

No, I haven't. I've been in bed mostly recovering from surgery & it's hard to navigate on this iPhone. Can you link me to a page that describes each of the lines or explain? Thanks for your help!




KB007 said:


> As far as the gender/bonding issue - you will hear opinions on both sides of this. Look around the board and get people experiences, but here's the thing - that's all they are, other people's experiences. I've only had boys, but have a girl arriving in 2 days. Who knows what the differences will be, and will they exist because of gender or because of other factors? Some people just have their preferences.
> 
> And no, the color combo you want is not rare nor should it be difficult to find. Have you looked at the different lines and decided what is best for you and your family?


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Breed types in the German Shepherd Dog.... (Types of German Shepherds, by Wildhaus Kennels )

You can get the color you want in any "line."


----------

